# plural de "pósit"



## Karlaina

Muy buenas tardes, estimados foreros.

Quisiera que compartieran su profunda sabiduría en cuanto a mi pregunta de cómo se debe construir la forma plural de la palabra *pósit* (papelito adhesivo / "sticky note").

Lo que escucho es "*pósits*," pero, según las reglas, ¿no debería ser "*pósites*"?

Mil gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## inib

Hola Karlaina,
Me temo que mi sabiduría no es tan profunda. Acabo de comprobar que el DRAE reconoce "pósit" con la ortografía que propones, pero así de buenas a primeras, no dice cuál es el plural. No he sabido buscarlo, pero creo que en algún sitio, el DPD habla largo y tendido sobre el plural de los vocablos extranjeros, y posiblemente algún forero amable te de el enlace.
Mientras tanto, correcto o no, te diré que por aquí *se pronuncia *"los pósit". Nunca lo he visto escrito.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Sí, señora. El plural debería escribirse "pósites". Otro ejemplo con palabra llana extranjera terminada en consonante : píxel, píxeles. Calculo que hacer el plural "a la inglesa" debe de ser ampliamente mayoritario, aunque no por eso correcto. Pero no estoy seguro en este caso concreto, ya que no usamos ese nombre de marca como genérico en mi país (al menos yo no lo uso) : un autoadhesivo, un papelito autoadhesivo... Sabiduría, no, apenas unas reglas, eso es todo.
 Saludos


----------



## blasita

Entonces, Adolfo, por favor, ¿por qué p.ej. _cómic*s*_?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

blasita said:


> Entonces, Adolfo, por favor, ¿por qué p.ej. _cómic*s*_?


Tenés razón. Depende de cuál sea la consonante. Con la ce evidentemente no se forma con "es". Entiendo que tampoco con la te, ¿no? No se me ocurre ningún otro ejemplo de palabra extranjera llana terminada en te...


----------



## blasita

La verdad es que no me acuerdo bien y no tengo un libro de gramática a mano, pero creo que los extranjerismos que no acaban en _n/l/d/r/z _(se me olvidará alguna, seguro, pero no la 't') forman el plural con -s. Pero igual hay otra regla por ahí. Un saludo.


----------



## inib

Mirad el DPD. Consultad "Plural". He intentado copiar tres extractos, uno referente a los extranjerismos, otro parecido, pero con otras terminaciones, y otro apartado específico sobre las marcas comerciales. No he conseguido "pegarlos" en su sitio. Todo bailaba en mi pantalla.


----------



## macame

Para los desmemoriados:


> *h) **Sustantivos y adjetivos terminados en consonantes distintas de -l, -r, -n, -d, -z, -j, -s, -x, -ch.* Se trate de onomatopeyas o de voces procedentes de otras lenguas, hacen el plural en _-s:_ _crac,_ pl. _cracs;_ _zigzag,_pl. _zigzags;_ _esnob,_ pl. _esnobs;_ _chip,_ pl. _chips;_ _mamut, _pl._ mamuts; cómic,_ pl. _cómics_. Se exceptúa de esta regla la palabra _club,_ que admite dos plurales, _clubs _y_ clubes_ (→ club)_. _También son excepciones el arabismo _imam_ (→ imán), cuyo plural asentado es _imames,_ y el latinismo _álbum _(→ álbum)_,_ cuyo plural asentado es _álbumes.
> __Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Inib y Macame.

Me había dejado algunas letras, sí. Pero, digo yo, que si es un nuevo aceptado extranjerismo, igual deciden que el plural sea invariable, ¿no? Tenemos p.ej. 'test', que aunque el plural sería 'tests', se decidió que permaneciera como 'test' por la dificultad de pronunciar /sts/ (no es exactamente lo mismo, pero cabría la posibilidad, digo yo).


----------



## inib

Sí, Macame, el ejemplo de "mamuts", lo había subrayado (y luego se me ha perdido), pero además hay un comentario sobre las marcas comerciales que dice lo siguiente:





> *d) *Cuando se usa una marca comercial para designar varios objetos fabricados por dicha marca, si el nombre termina en vocal, suele usarse con la terminación _-s_ característica del plural, *mientras que, si termina en consonante, tiende a permanecer invariable*: _Hay tres Yamahas aparcadas en la puerta; Los Opel tienen un motor muy resistente._ Lo mismo ocurre con los nombres de empresas, cuando designan varios de sus establecimientos: _Últimamente han abierto muchos Zaras en el extranjero; Hay dos Benetton en Salamanca. _Si el nombre es compuesto, permanece invariable: _Los nuevos Corte Inglés de la ciudad son muy grandes_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

A esos papelitos los llamo *notas adhesivas* y no me monto tantos problemas.


----------



## macame

Pero en este caso como pósit ha pasado a formar parte del diccionario ya no estamos hablando de una marca comercial ¿no?


----------



## inib

macame said:


> Pero en este caso como pósit ha pasado a formar parte del diccionario ya no estamos hablando de una marca comercial ¿no?


Ahí puedes tener mucha razón. ¡Y cuánta más tiene Xiao!


----------



## macame

blasita said:


> Gracias, Inib y Macame.
> 
> Me había dejado algunas letras, sí. Pero, digo yo, que si es un nuevo aceptado extranjerismo, igual deciden que el plural sea invariable, ¿no? Tenemos p.ej. 'test', que aunque el plural sería 'tests', se decidió que permaneciera como 'test' por la dificultad de pronunciar /sts/ (no es exactamente lo mismo, pero cabría la posibilidad, digo yo).


Este es otro caso:


> *j) **Sustantivos y adjetivos terminados en grupo consonántico.* Procedentes todos ellos de otras lenguas, forman el plural con _-s _(salvo aquellos que terminan ya en _-s,_ que siguen la regla general; → f): _gong,_ pl._gongs;_ _iceberg,_ pl. _icebergs;_ _récord, _pl. _récords_. Se exceptúan de esta norma las voces _compost,_ _karst,_ _test,_ _trust_ y _kibutz,_ que permanecen invariables en plural, pues la adición de una _-s_ en estos casos daría lugar a una secuencia de difícil articulación en español. También son excepción los anglicismos _lord_ y _milord,_ cuyo plural asentado en español es _lores_ y _milores,_ respectivamente.


 También del DPD


----------



## Wandering JJ

"El adhesivo utilizado en los Post-It fue creado en el año 1968 por el doctor Spencer Silver." 

Parece que es invariable, siendo una marca registrada.


----------



## blasita

Sí, Macame, pero lo que quería decir ahí es que el plural de 'test' se formaría con -s también (como 'pósits'), no que fuera la misma regla. Me refería a la pronunciación más sencilla en español (era solamente una idea).

Yo también prefiero siempre no usar los extranjerismos, pero como parece que 'pósit' se ha aceptado ya, pues es normal que conozcamos el plural. Y si no hay más ideas/reglas, creo que le podemos decir a Karlaina que se forma con -s.

Un saludo.


----------



## inib

Entonces el quid de la cuestión está en si lo aceptamos como marca comercial, o nombre común, ¿no?. Supongo que habrá diferencias de opinión sobre esto. No sé si los de "Post-it" nos van a agradecer la publicidad o denunciarnos por derechos de autor, pero correcto o no, yo sigo oyendo por aquí "los pósit". (Y confieso que en mis primeros años en España, tuve que pensármelo mucho para entender de qué hablaban)


----------



## blasita

Mi humilde opinión es que no sería considerada marca, como ha dicho Macame. Además, ya se ha alterado: no _Post-it_, sino _pósit_. ¿Qué piensan los demás, por favor?


----------



## inib

blasita said:


> Mi humilde opinión es que no sería considerada marca, como ha dicho Macame. Además, ya se ha alterado: no _Post-it_, sino _pósit_. ¿Qué piensan los demás, por favor?


Eso, no me atrevo a discutírtelo, Blasita, pero diga lo que diga el DRAE,  se escriba como se escriba, en el lenguage hablado (y ya sé que esta no era la pregunta de Karlaina), ¿cuántos españoles pronunciarían "pósit*s"* o "pósites"?


----------



## blasita

inib said:


> Eso, no me atrevo a discutírtelo, Blasita, pero diga lo que diga el DRAE,  se escriba como se escriba, en el lenguage hablado (y ya sé que esta no era la pregunta de Karlaina), ¿cuántos españoles pronunciarían "pósit*s"* o "pósites"?



'Pósites' es más fácil para mí, pero me suena mal (no sé por qué, será por influencia del inglés, supongo). Esto que estás diciendo es justo lo que he intentado decir antes, Inib. Un saludito.


----------



## inib

Pues, yo me quedo con la forma invariable. Bastante difícil es entenderlo en singular, como para complicarnos con la forma del plural.


----------



## XiaoRoel

He propuesto el traslado al foro de _sólo español_. Creo que es donde debe estar este hilo que para nada trata del inglés.


----------



## Karlaina

¡Guau!  


Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil gracias por todas las respuetas.  Les agradezco mucho toda la información y toda la conversación pertinente a mi humilde pregunta.  

Creo entender que el plural oficialmente sería *pósits*  porque:


1) es una palabra con raíces extranjeras que termina con la te


2) aunque la palabra proviene de Post-It, no es una marca a pesar de que su "antepasado" en la evolución del idioma lo era



De todas formas, algunos insisten en que la palabra suene mejor como invariable (el pósit / los pósit).


Lo que queda claro es que es incorrecta la forma *pósites*.  


_Un cordial y agradecido saludo.
_


----------



## juandiego

Personalmente me inclino por la invariable: _los pósit_. La terminación de palabra en _-ts_ no me suena muy propia del español (aunque existe _argots_, creo) y la terminación en _-tes_ me da la impresión que la aleja mucho de la idea en singular.

No entiendo bien por qué razón la incluye el DRAE, no creo que tenga tanta relevancia (¿estará patrocinado por Post-it & Co. Ltd.?).
 Otra cosa difícil de comprender es por qué el DRAE en línea no pone las versiones en plural, al menos de las que se prestan a confusión.


----------



## torrebruno

Hola Karlaina:
Pues yo quiero decir que en estas situaciones donde la normativa de formación está tan llena de excepciones y singularidades -que si termina en tal o cual consonante, que si es extranjerismo o no, que si está asentado o no está sentado, etc.-, quizás debiera primar la regla esa que dice que debe de formarse el plural a gusto y lógica de la mejor pronunciación por un hispanohablante de a pie. Y en ese aspecto, a mí me resulta más cómodo decir "*los posit*" que "*los posits*". ¿A tí no?
Un saludo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Pero que carallo! Lo normal en español es un ¡sintagma: *notas adhesivas*. Lo demás es extranjerismo innecesario. Tenemos medios de sobra en la lengua para estos tipos de términos que no alcanzan a fabricar una nueva sección del léxico.


----------



## torrebruno

Mira: en la IBM de Madrid, son *los posit*. En mi oficina, sintagama español, *los papeles de moco*.


----------



## chamyto

Hola, yo creo que lo correcto es _pósits_ , de la misma forma que el plural de a_ccésit_ _es accésits_.


----------



## Colchonero

chamyto said:


> Hola, yo creo que lo correcto es  _pósits_ , de la misma forma que el plural de _áccesit_ _es áccesits_.



¿Estás seguro de que el plural de a_ccésit_ _es accésits? _Lo pregunto, yo tampoco lo sé.Pero a menudo he visto escritas cosas como: "se concedieron dos accésit".


----------



## chamyto

Colchonero said:


> ¿Estás seguro de que el plural de a_ccésit_ _es accésits? _Lo pregunto, yo tampoco lo sé.Pero a menudo he visto escritas cosas como: "se concedieron dos accésit".



Pues no lo sé, de lo que sí estoy seguro es de que "pósites" no es su plural. Además me suena fatal.


----------



## Colchonero

chamyto said:


> Pues no lo sé, de lo que sí estoy seguro es de que "pósites" no es su plural. Además me suena fatal.



Sí, eso desde luego.


----------



## Colchonero

Ah, pues mira, parece que _accésits _es plural admitido, según me comunica el avispado Torrebruno. Muchas gracias por la información.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para mí, latinista de oficio, son y serán *los accésit*.


----------



## Agró

*Accésits*, otra burrada más de la RAE con la manía de acentuar latinismos.
Por cierto, en el mismo artículo del DPD dan *imames *como forma asentada para el plural de *imam *(como si *imam *fuera una forma asentada).
¿No se les puede denunciar en algún sitio?


----------



## XiaoRoel

> *Accésits*, otra burrada más de la RAE con la manía de acentuar latinismos.
> Por cierto, en el mismo artículo del DPD dan *imames *como forma asentada para el plural de *imam *(como si *imam *fuera una forma asentada).


¿No se los puede denunciar en algún sitio? Lo lógico es en cursiva y sin acento, pero no vamos a liar más la badana.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Qué estraño: pósit. ¿De aonde sacáis eso?

Está clarísimo que por acá lo pronunciamos -como creo que debiera- pos*t*it.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-It

En plural, pos igual.


----------



## torrebruno

Juumm, eso cambia la cosa: los *postites*.
Y ya que tenemos el plural, facílisimo obtener el singular, *postite *para arriba, *postite *para abajo: "Niño, dame el *postite *amarillo". "No jefe, lo siento, solo nos queda un *postite *rosa".
Muchísimo mas fácil y cómodo de usar.


----------



## Casagon

A mí esto del pósit me suena a cuando llamas a geldés por una incidencia en el ordenador. Intento decir postit.

(geldés: pronunciación habitual de Help Desk)


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pues yo les llamo *nota apegada*, y además de sorpresiva es graciosa.


----------



## A n a

Casagon said:


> A mí esto del pósit me suena a cuando llamas a geldés por una incidencia en el ordenador. Intento decir postit.
> 
> (geldés: pronunciación habitual de Help Desk)



Suerte que lo has aclarado...


----------

